
Airbnb is raising $1B in debt, its second fundraising round in 2 weeks - JumpCrisscross
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-raising-1-billion-debt-second-funding-deal-two-weeks-2020-4
======
ashtonkem
I’m curious how much extra cash can help. Surely it’ll help keep office
workers paid and leases above water, but that can’t replace all the home
owners that are going to bankrupt once the extra revenue disappears,
especially the ones that took whole units off the market to just rent them on
AirBnB.

Once that network is broken, how hard is it for AirBnB to return to normal?

